# 1/29 Decals for ACL, SAL SCL Southern



## Whiteoak13 (Jun 13, 2018)

My 1/29 garden line will be set in the 'southern states' I'm looking for freight car decals for ACL, SAL, SCL, Southern- my modelling period is late 60s directly after the merger of ACL & SAL. Seaboard and Family Line Decals are too late a period.

I'd welcome links to suppliers 

Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A fine member here can solve your needs;
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

An alternative;
https://www.gscalegraphics.net/custom-lettering.html


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

also check out rickey Krupp at modernrails.com


----------

